# Few of kids pets



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

T Rex And Deno And Hairy


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow i can't imagine having pets like those. how lucky your kids are! thanks for sharing these


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

used to have a large lizard, that was an experiance...


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

A few of my fish.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

African flat rock scorpion 8 inch's 
holding this thing gives you a rush .not for the kid .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

sandtiger bearded dragon. 
chilean tiger rump.
the deadly thai zebra haplopelma albostriata


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hey Dave just playing with my critters. 
figuring my little Olympus 720 sw .


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I like those critters Brad. Used to have a few exotic lizards, skinks, snakes and spiders. Had some of those Madagascar hissing cockroaches too. They ended up propagating quite abit and I had to give away a lot of them.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

really David i bet the wife like the roaches . mine made me get rid of all the good stuff 9 years ago .my north American deadly snakes . 

list was about 12 snakes all deadly . 
6 diff copperheads 5 diff rattlers a eastern coral 32 inches and a 5 ft cotton mouth. and a spectacle cobra for the last year a baby 22 inches cool and 12.ft retic python a 9 ft red tail boa .and lots more .


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

okay, thanks! you guys did it. I'm 6ft tall, 250lbs and can pretty much handle most anything, but right now? I've got this feeling that ALL SORTS of things are crawling all over me. Thanks! I'll sleep well tonight I'm sure


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*few more*

brazilian red and white
texas red rump .
antilles versacolor


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Getting better with this little camera . i cant get my high resolution picks to fit on the site they are two big . 
that versacolor the blue one is fast first time he has Ben out for 3 months he was exited i chased him all over the office and he was mad as hell .


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

RogerB said:


> okay, thanks! you guys did it. I'm 6ft tall, 250lbs and can pretty much handle most anything, but right now? I've got this feeling that ALL SORTS of things are crawling all over me. Thanks! I'll sleep well tonight I'm sure


 YOU BIG BABY .


----------

